# Free Self-hosted Project Management Software?



## David (May 27, 2013)

I have no clue if this is the proper place to post this, but I shall try!

I'm looking for the best self-hosted project management system. (web based)

Any experiences so I don't have to go through the trial and error stage? XD


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2013)

opengoo


----------



## walesmd (May 27, 2013)

Do you currently have a particular style/system you use? I can offer better suggestions with that in mind. I'm also assuming a Software Development shop, for the ignorant reason of "because that's what I do" - so that would absolutely help out. Lead Engineer for a Gov Contractor here, roughly a 10-man team 6 of which are developers, and I have evaluated damn near everything, paid/un-paid, hosted/un-hosted, name it. There were some we really liked but couldn't use simply because some of the areas we work out of are highly secured and have unique approved software lists, particularly in terms of the browser.

What we've ultimately found to be the most productive? A free-flowing, cluster-fuck of Pivotal Tracker and Google Drive (along w/ my company's WebMeeting service). Seriously. My guys love the dragging-and-dropping of cards within PT, the data model is structured enough to encourage input but not so strict you can't say whatever you want. When we can't butcher that KanBan style into an effective tool we turn to the "scream and see what sticks" methodology of real-time collaboration within Google Drive.


----------



## David (May 27, 2013)

walesmd said:


> Do you currently have a particular style/system you use? I can offer better suggestions with that in mind. I'm also assuming a Software Development shop, for the ignorant reason of "because that's what I do" - so that would absolutely help out. Lead Engineer for a Gov Contractor here, roughly a 10-man team 6 of which are developers, and I have evaluated damn near everything, paid/un-paid, hosted/un-hosted, name it. There were some we really liked but couldn't use simply because some of the areas we work out of are highly secured and have unique approved software lists, particularly in terms of the browser.
> 
> What we've ultimately found to be the most productive? A free-flowing, cluster-fuck of Pivotal Tracker and Google Drive (along w/ my company's WebMeeting service). Seriously. My guys love the dragging-and-dropping of cards within PT, the data model is structured enough to encourage input but not so strict you can't say whatever you want. When we can't butcher that KanBan style into an effective tool we turn to the "scream and see what sticks" methodology of real-time collaboration within Google Drive.


I'm not sure as of style. I'm more of a freelancer & work on a crap ton of random projects randomly throughout the day. From web development, to game development.

Id just like a place to organize them all with tasks & all that jazz.. I currently have one project on Trello..it's nice. but would like it to be self-hosted.


----------



## sv01 (May 29, 2013)

Lilly said:


> xxxxx


oh no, please don't spamming here


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 29, 2013)

Mun said:


> opengoo


Ive heard pretty good reviews on opengoo, though I believe they changed their name to FengOffice due to some dispute relating to opengoo = opengoogle.

Anyways heres the free/open source version of what its sucessor is. http://www.fengoffice.com/web/opensource/

+1 for Trello, but it needs to integrate with some document service to have that full projecty goodness.

EDIT: Why is this thread tagged "Daddy"???


----------



## David (May 30, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Ive heard pretty good reviews on opengoo, though I believe they changed their name to FengOffice due to some dispute relating to opengoo = opengoogle.
> 
> Anyways heres the free/open source version of what its sucessor is. http://www.fengoffice.com/web/opensource/
> 
> ...


Sshh no one reads the tags!  

Thanks Guys. Will be trying out FengOffice.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 6, 2013)

there are so many choices, it depends on what you are looking for. there is no best in general.


----------



## wdq (Jun 6, 2013)

I have been really enjoying the software offered by Atlassian lately. If you have a small team of ten or fewer people you can get both JIRA for $10. You can install it on your own server very easily. It also integrates with BitBucket which is nice. The only real problem is that it's not free, and it uses quite a bit of memory. 

I have also used Collabitive in the past which is completely free and you can install it on your own server. It works with any existing web stack so that's a plus. 

If you are looking for something a little more open you may find that something like a wiki is a good option. DokuWiki is a nice and lightweight, and also free wiki script.


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

Try Asana it is really awesome.  Its more of a task management product but it should suit your needs.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

There's also things like good drive, google spread sheets etc


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 20, 2013)

Personally used a copy of Tree.IO to help with my own personal project management needs.  Then I moved to Atlassian's JIRA, pretty nifty stuff there, but I feel like I have to fiddle around with it some more because I'm still pretty confused with certain aspects of JIRA (if anyone is willing to help me through it then I wouldn't complain haha, but I personally think it's just my lack of time investment for me to fiddle around with it some more).  

Google Drive though has saved my butt multiple times.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

@HalfEatenPie - I'm getting into the Atlassian products right now. I just installed Jira not too long ago and I'm really enjoying it. I have the Greenhopper plugin as well as Bamboo, soon I'll be getting the fisheye plugin. They did a great job of making it so modular. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

I too have recently been playing with the Atlassian products lately, mostly just confluence. I found that it used quite a bit of ram in its Java environment, I was quite surprised. Something like 1.5gb with no one logged in; that said I'm not sure how it scales for ~10 users on at the same time. 

One thing off putting - yeah its 10$ for 10 users, but as soon as I hit 11 users its $1,500 + nearly every addon costs money.


----------



## s.majdak (May 28, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I too have recently been playing with the Atlassian products lately, mostly just confluence. I found that it used quite a bit of ram in its Java environment, I was quite surprised. Something like 1.5gb with no one logged in; that said I'm not sure how it scales for ~10 users on at the same time.
> 
> One thing off putting - yeah its 10$ for 10 users, but as soon as I hit 11 users its $1,500 + nearly every addon costs money.


The $1,500 is the regular price, the $10 cost for 10 users is just a donation. The $10 plan is considered to be the free plan and every $10 dollars goes to some charity chosen by Atlassian. I think it's pretty cool and I respect their initiative.


I just wanted to mention our service Kanban Tool which offers self hosted solution. Our on premise installation allows for offline access whenever and let's you take full control over your data. However, it is not free and aimed towards businesses, you may use our cloud services on our Free plan. Learn more at http://kanbantool.com/kanban-tool-on-site


----------



## vps.systems (May 28, 2014)

If you want to examine available free plan http://www.bitrix24.com/prices/ or;

1. collabtive open seurce http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/

2. Redmine - http://www.redmine.org/

3. phpCollab - http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpcollab/files/

4. webCollab - http://webcollab.sourceforge.net/

5. phpEasyProject - http://www.phpeasyproject.com/download.html


----------



## Xenfinity (May 28, 2014)

Whoa, why are we bringing back a topic from July 2013?  To increase post count?

Anyway, now that we're talking about free self-hosted project management software, can I ask y'all what you think of Redmine?  I still use Redmine for project management.  Maybe I'm backwards and stuck in 2009, but is it just me, or have people been switching away from Redmine in favor of JIRA?  Why is that?

Nick


----------



## clarity (May 28, 2014)

I just did a fresh install of Redmine. I tried Jira and Confluence. I just didn't like it. Redmine seems to make more sense to me.


----------



## vps.systems (May 29, 2014)

Xenfinity said:


> Whoa, why are we bringing back a topic from July 2013?  To increase post count?
> 
> Anyway, now that we're talking about free self-hosted project management software, can I ask y'all what you think of Redmine?  I still use Redmine for project management.  Maybe I'm backwards and stuck in 2009, but is it just me, or have people been switching away from Redmine in favor of JIRA?  Why is that?
> 
> Nick


Topic is already up to date: "by s.majdak Posted Yesterday, 01:35 PM" I did not bring the topic back. I tried to be helpful.


----------



## Xenfinity (May 29, 2014)

Oh, no, not you, @vps.systems, I meant @s.majdak.

Anyway, @clarity, I'm glad I'm not the only one who prefers Redmine. =]

Nick


----------



## Amy Jessica (Jul 9, 2016)

Would like to suggest you the project management tool Output Time ( http://www.outputtime.com/ ) which offers Project Management along with Time Tracking, Invoicing, Expenses Management and Team Collaboration etc. It is features rich and simple to use. This excellent collaboration tool available as Online and Self-Hosted Project Management versions.


Hope this software will suite to your business needs, increase your productivity and improve your Team Collaboration. Try the Live Demo of it to know more.


----------



## souen (Jul 9, 2016)

Necropost … anyhow,  if anyone is just looking for task management (without time tracking and invoice features), there's Taiga. It has a kanban, a very basic wiki and an issues section that integrates with GitHub.


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2017)

Amy Jessica said:


> Would like to suggest you the project management tool Output Time ( http://www.outputtime.com/ ) which offers Project Management along with Time Tracking, Invoicing, Expenses Management and Team Collaboration etc. It is features rich and simple to use. This excellent collaboration tool available as Online and Self-Hosted Project Management versions.
> 
> 
> Hope this software will suite to your business needs, increase your productivity and improve your Team Collaboration. Try the Live Demo of it to know more.



Product management software is one of the most important part of any squad collaboration. There are large number of services based on Agile methodology, but the most powerful I've ever tried is Atlaz.io https://atlaz.io/ It contains Backlog, Sprint, Kanban boards and even Roadmapping tool. Today it's ready for open beta testing, so anybody can check Atlaz for free.


----------

